# rozemglił się teraz!



## zzjing

Pojawiły się mętne, jakby widziane przez opalizującą wodę, zarysy na wpół stopionych, pogiętych łańcuchów białka.  Mając na czarnym skrzyżowaniu jedno zwęźlenie białkowych ruin, popychałem z wolna dźwignię powiększenia dalej, wciąż dalej, lada moment miał ukazać się kres tej podróży w głąb, przypłaszczony cień jednej molekuły wypełniał cały obraz, rozemglił się teraz!​
What does "rozemglił" mean in the above passage. I can't seem to find it in the dictionary.


----------



## grassy

I'd say it means that the shade of one molecule *cleared* (=disappeared) and the image became visible.
'Rozemglić' would be the opposite of 'zamglić' (= to fog up).


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> I'd say it means that the shade of one molecule *cleared* (=disappeared) and the image became visible.
> 'Rozemglić' would be the opposite of 'zamglić' (= to fog up).


It looks like the most probable option. However my first thought was that the image became blurred, strongly out of focus and turned into a mist. The next few phrases may include the answer or a hint.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> However my first thought was that the image became blurred, strongly out of focus and turned into a mist.


Yes, I had my doubts too but having read the passage a couple of times, I figured it couldn't possibly be what the author meant.


jasio said:


> The next few phrases may include the answer or a hint.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> Yes, I had my doubts too but having read the passage a couple of times, I figured it couldn't possibly be what the author meant.


For me this usage of rozemglić is counterintuitive. It looks like the author creates a neologism. By the way, many perfective Polish verbs are ambiguous.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> For me this usage of rozemglić is counterintuitive. It looks like the author creates a neologism. By the way, many perfective Polish verbs are ambiguous.


It's Lem. And Solaris. You mustn't expect it would be simple and painless. :-D


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> It's Lem. And Solaris. You mustn't expect it would be simple and painless. :-D


I should have guessed!


----------



## zzjing

Thanks all for responding.

BTW, the new English translation rendered the last part as "the mist was clearing now!"


----------



## Ben Jamin

zzjing said:


> Thanks all for responding.
> 
> BTW, the new English translation rendered the last part as "the mist was clearing now!"


The English translation has been done using logical analyse of the text. The very verb "rozemglić się" does not exist in Polish. It is an unsuccessful neologism created by Lem, and not used afterwards by anybody. The Great Dictionary of Polish Language (PWN) doesn’t have this word. The lack of success is caused by the ambiguity of the prefix "roz" which may mean either to evolve (increase) or devolve (disintegrate), depending on the following verb root. One of possible wordings in Polish would be "obraz wyklarował się".


----------



## zzjing

Ben Jamin said:


> The English translation has been done using logical analyse of the text. The very verb "rozemglić się" does not exist in Polish. It is an unsuccessful neologism created by Lem, and not used afterwards by anybody. The Great Dictionary of Polish Language (PWN) doesn’t have this word. The lack of success is caused by the ambiguity of the prefix "roz" which may mean either to evolve (increase) or devolve (disintegrate), depending on the following verb root. One of possible wordings in Polish would be "obraz wyklarował się".



Thank you very much. That's very detailed and helpful.


----------

